# Kayaking the UP



## Markley (Aug 6, 2016)

Hey all. First timer here. My wife and I are considering a very last minute trip to the upper Peninsula for 4-5 days starting next weekend. This is one area that we have always wanted to check out. We plan on just throwing our kayaks (12 ft. Sit on top) on the roof, grabbing some camping gear and driving up from North Carolina. Being such a last minute decision, we have not been able to research and plan at all. I'm basically looking for some advice/suggestions for streams or Lakes to check out. We are mostly interested in solitude and scenic beauty. We also never leave home without fishing gear. Thanks in advance for any advice/suggestions!


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Theres a million places to go. There are campgrounds on the Taquamemon River at the mouth and the falls. Its campground life but once on the river quiet and nothing but trees and water. Pretty Lake Quiet Area above Newberry is a quiet campground (no generators, ATVs or boat motors) Can stay at the one you can get to by car or portage to a couple more to camp or fish 7 more small lakes


----------



## KEV.MI (Mar 3, 2016)

You should check out pictured rocks national lakeshore


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

X2


From Grand Marais Harbor to Munising Bay and all points between. Get a map of the Park there are several great places.


----------



## dafalls (Jun 27, 2011)

There are several small lakes North of Newberry to explore.


----------

